# Hackberry Rod & Gun -- 7-23-2016



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

*DO YOU WANT TO CATCH FISH - CALL US NOW @ 888.762.3391*

Lots of big time catches yesterday and today. They were inshore and off shore and were caught mostly on live shrimp, mullet and Hackberry Hustler soft plastic. Beautiful weather as well as clean water will do the trick every time. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and get in on some of this very hot action. Here are a couple of pictures to enjoy and you can take a look at them all by clicking here: http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/staticpages/index.php/new_gallery :fireworks


----------

